
VulcanJS: The full-stack React+GraphQL framework - vishalpolley
http://vulcanjs.org
======
regulation_d
In the second half of this podcast
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2017/08/09/state-of-
jav...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2017/08/09/state-of-javascript-
with-sacha-greif/)), the creator, Sacha Greif, gives a good overview of the
project.

------
stuaxo
I guess at some point we will have WebVulkcan, a graphics API. Either it will
be confusing or VulcanJS will have died by then.

------
zubairq
So this is Meteor?

~~~
devdoomari
I'm quite confused too... its precursor is
[http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/), which says
"react+meteor platform".

And I remember meteor members having discussions on using React...

~~~
zubairq
Anyway I like the project as I was a fan of telescope

